# Have you been Zorbing - need to know a good place East Midlands



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I want to buy dh a  Zorbing experience for Christmas - you kn owthe big inflatable ball you get into an they push it down a hilll - googling though in Derbyshire and Notttinghamshire a few places come up but scared to purchase anything and don't know what is reputable and what isn't - don't want to be disappointed with a company folding or being dodgy so thought I'd ask if anyone has used any companies in the East Midlands area.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.woolworths.co.uk/web/jsp/product/index.jsp?pid=50761096

this ones off the woolies website, not sure if the places are near you, but wouldof thought being bought through a company like woolies they would be ok?

/links


----------

